# Musique de nuit...



## ficelle (15 Juillet 2006)

pas de blahblah, vu qu'on est plus en etat, mais juste de la bonne musique.

je commence avec le King...

allons y !


source


et je ne veux pas vous entendre avant un quart d'heure ! :rateau:


----------



## ficelle (15 Juillet 2006)

je vais sortir ma lessive.... en courant !


----------



## ficelle (15 Juillet 2006)

perdu sur l'autoroute......

source


----------



## ficelle (15 Juillet 2006)

au dodo, avec 45 mn de "deja-bu" !

source...


----------



## majester la pince (15 Juillet 2006)

salut perdu bouré sur l autoroute? fait gaffe au condés lol


----------



## ficelle (16 Juillet 2006)

un petit tour au Fahrenheit... avec Kropol et ses potes 

source


----------



## ficelle (16 Juillet 2006)

on trouve vraiment des trucs incroyables dans les archives du Farenheit ...

nirvana


----------



## teo (16 Juillet 2006)

ah j'aime :love:


----------



## ficelle (16 Juillet 2006)

arf, une vidéo des Casse-Pieds dans ce lieu mythique !

le funkadelik !

coucou les Kass !


----------



## ficelle (16 Juillet 2006)

retour dans la nuit...


----------



## ficelle (16 Juillet 2006)

un petit rock avant de dormir !


----------



## ficelle (20 Juillet 2006)

ce soir, je me couche avant minuit....

source


----------



## ficelle (20 Juillet 2006)

là, il faut filer directement à la quinzieme minute*, laisser passer le blahblah, et se laisser aller....

source

*mais c'est bien des le depart


----------



## ficelle (21 Juillet 2006)

entrez dans la spirale... 

source




:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

Petit *Apéritif* en l'attente du Maître de ces terriroires... ouais celui qui a les clefs quoi...


----------



## ficelle (22 Juillet 2006)

ça va bien avec l'orage qui se prepare !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

An Pierlé & White Velvet :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> An Pierlé & White Velvet :love:




Dammage, dommage. Sa robe.  Trop longue.....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Dammage, dommage. Sa robe.  Trop longue.....



Tiens il y en a une autre :love::love:

Il est 5h, Paris s'éveille


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Tiens il y en a une autre :love::love:
> 
> Il est 5h, Paris s'éveille



 :love:


----------



## Nobody (22 Juillet 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> An Pierl&#233; & White Velvet :love:


Tu l'as vue ce soir &#224; Spa?

Sinon, je vous propose:

Philippe Katerine: Louxor j'adore

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as vue ce soir à Spa?
> 
> :love:


Elle était à Spa  Mince! Si j'avais su! 

Je l'ai vue à la fiesta du rock à Flémalle. Géniale:love: Quelle voix! Et j'aime son univers :love:


----------



## Nobody (22 Juillet 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Elle &#233;tait &#224; Spa  Mince! Si j'avais su!


Vi. Et No&#235;l Godin aussi y &#233;tait aujourd'hui (sans rire) je l'ai vu en compagnie de Fanchon Daemars qui chantait hier au Salon Bleu.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Vi. Et Noël Godin aussi y était aujourd'hui (sans rire) je l'ai vu en compagnie de Fanchon Daemars qui chantait hier au Salon Bleu.


J'lai vu dans le train Noël Godin en revenant du boulot.  Je me demandais où il allait 

Pour pas flooder :

Souvenir de mes 12 ans  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

*Sans pertes ni fracas, *bonne nuit....


----------



## ficelle (23 Juillet 2006)

johnny, un autographe ?! 

je ne le laisse pas longtemps en ligne


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je ne le laisse pas longtemps en ligne


Non, pas longtemps...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juillet 2006)

*Vous aimez les nuits blanches ?*

Vous vous sentez esseulé dans la moiteur de la nuit ?
Vous errez sans but dans l'immensité glaciale du cyber espace ?
Vous pensez que la musique électronique ne se limite pas à un vulgaire boum boum tapageur destiné à quelque exité gobeur de pastilles ?

-purfils- a le remède qu'il vous faut afin de vous redonner, sourire, confiance en l'avenir et joie en l'existence au travers de ce petit puzzle casse tête pour le moins ludique.

Comme -purfils- est aimable et gentil il vous laisse un indice. Prenez un de nos modérateurs bien aimés. Retournez-en la deuxième lettre. Puis remplacez-en la dernière par tm.

Un monde secret et fantastique et jusqu'àlors inconnu à vos petites oreilles s'ouvrira à vous.
La vie est belle.


----------



## ficelle (23 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous aimez les nuits blanches ?*



oui, mais pas ce soir 



			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> La vie est belle.



yep ! :sleep:


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2006)

Avril, en live sur Nova, avec Ana Rago... chez Aline ! 

montez le son !


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2006)

Gognol, t'es l&#224; ?


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2006)

celui-là, je l'avais conseillé plus haut dans un podcast, mais le voici isolé....


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2006)

et avant de dormir, une speciale dedicace &#224; Remi...

les fatals picards en live sur radio libertaire (studio campus, rue froment), avec les washington dead cats ! 

 mathias !


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2006)

yep....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2006)

Edit : Pas certain que ce morceau soit hors &#169;


----------



## Amok (24 Juillet 2006)

Merci de rester dans l'intitul&#233; du sujet qui est, je le rappelle : "Musique _*de nuit*_" ! 

Et j'en profite pour indiquer &#224; ceux qui d&#233;couvriraient ce sujet sans avoir lu la FAQ (ce qui n'est pas tr&#232;s malin, mais bon, tout le monde n'est pas tr&#232;s malin non plus ) que les liens doivent &#233;videmment pointer sur des morceaux libres de droits ou accessibles sur le net &#224; partir des sites officiels de leurs auteurs respectifs.
Vous comprendrez que nous ne pouvons pas syst&#233;matiquement &#233;couter ce qui est post&#233; &#224; 2 heures 42 du matin d&#232;s 2 heures 43. Si vous tombez sur un lien "douteux", merci de nous en informer pour v&#233;rification. Ce n'est pas &#234;tre un sale d&#233;lateur que d'attirer l'attention des verts sur ce qui peut &#234;tre juridiquement probl&#233;matique pour Macg. Et si vraiment vous ne pouvez pas cliquer sur le signal d'alarme parce que votre cerveau refuse de guider votre index sur le triangle fatidique, libre &#224; vous de contacter l'auteur du post !


----------



## ficelle (26 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ....Et si vraiment vous ne pouvez pas cliquer sur le signal d'alarme parce que votre cerveau refuse de guider votre index sur le triangle fatidique, libre &#224; vous de contacter l'auteur du post !




il s'en tappe !!!! 



ps : parce qu'il travaille &#224; la caisse caisse caisse....


----------



## ficelle (26 Juillet 2006)

speciale d&#233;dicace &#224; T&#233;o, et &#224; tout ceux qui passent par l&#224; !


ps : sacr&#233; Fred ! :love:


----------



## teo (26 Juillet 2006)

Ca c'est envoy&#233;...
L'original en vinyl maxi 45 t dort dans ma discoth&#232;que 

merci Ficelle :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> speciale dédicace à Téo, et à tout ceux qui passent par là !




*Super*
la pochette


:afraid: 
:sick:


----------



## ficelle (29 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Super*
> la pochette
> :afraid:
> :sick:




le contenu avant le contenant...

sacré fred !


----------



## ficelle (29 Juillet 2006)

contenu

contenant


----------



## ficelle (29 Juillet 2006)

un petit salam à houary, abdelouab, abdelila, mohamed, farid et ahmed 

la Seba Family !

et puis aussi à Olivier B.   


source....


----------



## ficelle (29 Juillet 2006)

4 heures de mix pour les vacances


----------



## ficelle (30 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> le contenu avant le contenant...
> 
> sacré fred !



tu ne sais pas te vendre mon brave ficelle !

faut attaquer comme ça....





et va te coucher !


----------



## ficelle (30 Juillet 2006)

bien, mais tu peux me dire ce qu'on fait dans ce flim, Bob ?

:rateau: 

don't worry !   :sleep:


----------



## ficelle (30 Juillet 2006)

la parole est aux lève-tôt, aux mangeurs de croissants chauds....

interlude.... et à demain    :sleep: 

ps : ce sujet s'autodétruira avant la parution du prochain "Journal officiel" !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2006)

Nostalgie encore 

Même si à l'époque je n'étais pas fan


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2006)

Une petite douceur :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

Bon, je veux bien faire la* première partie*,,,, :love:


----------



## teo (26 Août 2006)

_C'est juste après les avoir vu en 2005 que j'ai rencontré Ficelle. Il doit même avoir garder des chtis bouts de films, non ? _


----------



## ficelle (30 Août 2006)

Rock'n roll rentrée live....


merci fred


----------



## ficelle (30 Août 2006)

boom boom....


----------



## ficelle (30 Août 2006)

ooops...


----------



## ficelle (30 Août 2006)

oops... bis 

du coup, je profite d'Edith....


----------



## ficelle (17 Septembre 2006)

avant les ufs au bacon, avec le son bien à fond.....


----------



## ficelle (17 Septembre 2006)

arf, et vu que je parle d'ufs ....

désolé 

:love:


----------



## ficelle (17 Septembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Tiens il y en a une autre :love::love:
> 
> Il est 5h, Paris s'éveille



il est 5h.... :love:


----------



## ficelle (21 Septembre 2006)

spéciale dédicace à Teo


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2006)

magnifique  je ne connaissais pas. Merci ! 

Pitin, &#231;a donne envie, je devais pas avoir 20 ans 

It smells like funk on stage :love:

J'ose m&#234;me pas imaginer le prix des 3 apparitions


----------



## ficelle (26 Septembre 2006)

avant la soupe &#224; l'oignon, les croutons !

teo, va direct &#224; 3:29  :love: 

source


----------



## teo (27 Septembre 2006)

:love:



Merci :love:


----------



## ficelle (15 Octobre 2006)

un petit badabaoumama, par Les Casse-Pieds


----------



## ficelle (15 Octobre 2006)

Un Bijou... Relax Baby cool  !

encore un Kdo de Fred  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

*Ici*, quoique je préfère *là*.

...Et puis l'un n'empêchetrait l'autre? :love:


----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Novembre 2006)

V'l&#224; les Yankees en Am&#233;rique du Nord. Richard Desjardins. Presque pas connu en Europe. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2BjFCyrlAs

C'est long en titi... en plus, l'enregistrement date, il est mal fait. Mais chant&#233; chez les Indiens.

"America, America, ton dragon fou s'ennuie"

Je tripe pas mal, m&#234;me &#224; 1H19 du mat.


----------



## ficelle (1 Août 2007)

déterrage de thread... mais pour la bonne cause...

et la source !


----------



## teo (1 Août 2007)

&#8230; c'est bien cool cette s&#233;quence et cette voix 

_Rough edit_ &#231;a veut dire qu'il va y en avoir une version plus&#8230; _smooth_ ?

Merci en tout cas


----------

